
Microsoft Teams: Whiteboard - tosh
https://twitter.com/randychapman/status/1169884205141987332
======
nlawalker
Scrolling through the comments, I reached the impression that "content camera"
was an established industry term I had never heard before. But, a quick search
only finds relevant results in the context of this particular product/feature,
and the second result is the documentation page for it:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoftteams/room-
systems...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoftteams/room-
systems/content-camera)

"A content camera interacts with special image-processing software and a
whiteboard to allow a presenter to draw on an analog whiteboard and share the
content with remote participants."

------
someonehere
There’s a really cool panorama camera called Panacast. It’s meant for small to
medium sized rooms. Does an excellent job of stitching the room together so
you can see everyone in the room better.

They have their own whiteboard feature that the admin maps out in the
software. Using their software and the camera, it can almost flawlessly
recreate a whiteboard on the other side of the room as it’s own input source
without any noticeable curving in the image. It only works on Windows PCs. We
use this in our Zoom Rooms and it’s pretty neat. I believe it will work in
other conferencing apps as well.

------
gen3
I don't see myself using this, but its really cool. The whole "see through
presenter" thing is awesome.

Somewhat unrelated, but it would be really cool to see that done using AR
glasses.

~~~
naikrovek
> AR glasses

Why? If you're in the room you can see the whiteboard.

This is so people who aren't in the room can see it.

------
alexfromapex
The deal breaker for me is Teams is unintuitive and has fewer integrations
than Slack

------
bcyng
Just in time m. This is exactly what I need for a meeting in 2 days

